# [PSA] If it’s not your juice/mod, be careful!



## Alex (26/3/16)

[PSA] If it’s not your juice/mod, be careful! - reddit link

by Lizzardis



The title of this post doesn’t exactly express what I truly mean. It’s a long post, so settle in for the long haul.

Let me tell you a little story. Perhaps such a story belongs in TIFU, but realistically, I thought you guys would benefit from it more.

Rewind to the Saturday just gone, the 19th of March.

I was working at my local B&M alongside my co-worker, and friend, lets call him D. Now D has been working since 10am, so the shop is already set up and working like a well oiled machine when I get there at 12pm.

As I sort myself out to work, grab my mod and juice, I hear a regular come into the store. Now this regular is one of those that always has the latest mod, yet always comes in and spends £100+, and has done for the past 3 years, so of course, we welcome his custom.

This regular is almost a friend of mine and D, so we have a certain level of banter and can have more of a laugh than with outer customers.

This is where the **** up happens.

As we’re all chatting together, about 20 minutes into the conversation the regular mentions that he has tried some new juice. As I recall, it was “fruit crush”. He offered myself and D the chance to vape this new liquid from his Kbox 200, with SMOK TFV4 MINI tank.

In hindsight, we really shouldn’t have taken him up on the offer... But myself and D both at least had _some_ sort of trust in this regular. We were both very wrong.

As D took his 2nd vape and passed it to me, he said that the liquid was strong, and asked the regular whether it contained PG. D has reactions to high PG liquid, so it’s “normal” for him to feel a bit funny after a vape of one.

The regular said that it had 20% PG in the juice, to which I replied that perhaps that was why D was feeling funny. As I said that, I’d finished my 2nd vape and was passing the mod back to the regular... When it hit me.

Within 30 seconds, my vision was distorting and seemed to be something like this

. I immediately looked at D and he said that he’s high as a kite.

I knew right then, we were in trouble. Both of us were unable to move properly, and when we did, we had no balance, or ability to maneuver around objects without holding onto/banging into them.

D managed to get this regular out of the store and tried to tell him not to come back. After locking the door, he came into the back and we tried to figure out a plan.

We couldn’t speak properly to one another. Wherever we were trying to talk, it’s like we’d only remember the word we just said, and not the multiple words we’d said before hand. We kept forgetting what we were saying, and for some reason, as the .gif above shows, whilst our vision was very similar to that, it was more tunnel vision-esc.

Our attention span was reduced to nothing and our recollection of time was also disrupted.

We were able to find cover for the both of us, and the owner of the store wasn’t exactly happy. As I was on the phone to the owner, I knew what I wanted to say, but I could only get out words, not sentences.

After myself and D got ourselves a ride home at about 1:30pm, we were still suffering until around 3:30pm, when the comedown eventually kicked in and we started to return to normal.

The point of me telling you this story is to warn others about the dangers/risks.

Even if you trust a customer, regular, or a friend, be weary of what juice they may have inside of their tank.

A general rule of thumb would be, “don’t vape on a customers ECig, no matter what they say”, and I agree.

Myself and D were foolish for trying the vape of a customer, never mind whether he was a regular or a friend. The fact is, what we did was stupid, and it could have been worse.

As far as I’m aware, the vapour that we inhaled contained THC, and a lot of it. I want to think that there was another chemical involved too, as it hit us too fast and too hard for THC alone, then again, I’m not exactly an expert.

Overall, whilst a stupid decision, it was an incredibly unpleasant experience and I think what made it worse was the fact that we didn’t ask to get stoned, not were we expecting it to happen. Luckily we could keep each other steady and grounded, so that we didn’t end up panicking or worse.

I thought I’d just share my experience, and perhaps it’ll just make somebody aware of the types of ELiquids that are out there, and to be careful around somebodies vape/mod that you don’t exactly know.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...9ac/psa_if_its_not_youre_juicemod_be_careful/

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/3/16)

Hi @Alex is this your own true experience???
This is some scary shit....


----------



## Alex (26/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Alex is this your own true experience???
> This is some scary shit....



Not my personal experience @Clouds4Days, it's a recent reddit post. You should read the comments in the link.


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/3/16)

Ahhhh cool. I was too lazy to open the link, just read the thread.
I would be curious to know what dodgy part of the world this guy lives in.
And I'm also curious to know if this guy/guys really didn't know what was inside of the juice before they vaped and are now trying to pull a move to keep there jobs.
But either way hectic story.
Nice find @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (26/3/16)

I live in a city that is quite liberal in its attitude towards illicit substances.

About every second day I get some stranger on the street asking if I've got some "wacky tobaccy" in my vape. Twice, I've had comments from passing police officers (if, for example, I'm vaping at an outdoor coffee shop table) to the effect of "I'd better not smell what I think you're vaping or I'll throw the book at you". 

It's all polite and even jovial, but the point is that vaping either non-ejuice or ejuice+ seems to be on the rise. To me, this means 2 things: 1) the cautionary note from the reddit post above, and 2) the burgeoning public sense that vaping can be (or is) illicit. In our ongoing PR battle, neither of these things are good for us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I live in a city that is quite liberal in its attitude towards illicit substances.



On my way to that awesome Pork Roll restaurant we passed that shop with the big green leaves stickers all over the window. We went in for a look to see what's what and while they appear not to sell the product they had everything else for it... but there was smokers openly smoking the tree of 
knowledge... but the best part of the shop was there was a big sign saying *NO DOGS* and I found that a bit strange until I spotted two of the fluffiest cats I have ever seen curled up amongst the products and display... they were very cute and friendly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Nobody touches my mod. I will never ask or accept a toot off somebody else. Vape gear is just too personal IMO.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> I live in a city that is quite liberal in its attitude towards illicit substances.
> 
> About every second day I get some stranger on the street asking if I've got some "wacky tobaccy" in my vape. Twice, I've had comments from passing police officers (if, for example, I'm vaping at an outdoor coffee shop table) to the effect of "I'd better not smell what I think you're vaping or I'll throw the book at you".
> 
> It's all polite and even jovial, but the point is that vaping either non-ejuice or ejuice+ seems to be on the rise. To me, this means 2 things: 1) the cautionary note from the reddit post above, and 2) the burgeoning public sense that vaping can be (or is) illicit. In our ongoing PR battle, neither of these things are good for us.


Yeah I can see this... But on the flipside, people put weed in ANYTHING. I have even heard of a ganja lamb curry. It has nothing to do with e-cigs but more to do with how people will honestly try every creative method of ingesting. And combustion of anything is BAD news so have to give ALL smokers credit for wanting to move to vapor I guess. 

Trick is to find a way to draw a clear line between e-cigs and other medical vapor devices. Hard to do when it all looks the same.


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/3/16)

Ahhh yes, a good ol curry. Haven't had one of those for yonks.

Time maybe for the traditional Easter Curry


----------



## DaveH (26/3/16)

The answer is simple don't associate with morons, unless of course you are one.  Birds of a feather ........................ 

Dave


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

A relative of mine asked to try my mod the other day. Being a personal device I asked her if she would loan me her dildo to which she was really supprised and fluttered and said NO. I followed up with, this is my personal vaporiser and I feel the same about letting you take a vape. 

P.S I don't have 1 ounce of love for this woman hence my snooty remark.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Christos said:


> A relative of mine asked to try my mod the other day. Being a personal device I asked her if she would loan me her dildo to which she was really supprised and fluttered and said NO. I followed up with, this is my personal vaporiser and I feel the same about letting you take a vape.
> 
> P.S I don't have 1 ounce of love for this woman hence my snooty remark.


Aw man... Imagine she said yes and you returned it modified as a 300 watt mod loooooool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Aw man... Imagine she said yes and you returned it modified as a 300 watt mod loooooool


I wouldn't even let my dogs play with it as a chew toy. 
I wouldn't even let my neighbours annoying dog play with it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Christos said:


> I wouldn't even let my dogs play with it as a chew toy.
> I wouldn't even let my neighbours annoying dog play with it.


LOOOOOOL... THAT bad huh? We talking the Kalk Bay harbour on an average Monday?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (26/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> On my way to that awesome Pork Roll restaurant we passed that shop with the big green leaves stickers all over the window. We went in for a look to see what's what and while they appear not to sell the product they had everything else for it... but there was smokers openly smoking the tree of
> knowledge... but the best part of the shop was there was a big sign saying *NO DOGS* and I found that a bit strange until I spotted two of the fluffiest cats I have ever seen curled up amongst the products and display... they were very cute and friendly!



There are over 200 "herb" dispensers here - more than Amsterdam. Our heath authority gets in trouble with our legal system. They allow it's sale for medical use, but the law lacks clarity as to how to adjudicate that. Soooo... put "medical" on your sign and fill your boots. Many offer vaporizer lounges to use the product.

Vaping is in a similar situation. Nicotine is considered a non-approved drug in concentrations above 4mg and that makes it illegal to import. There are no laws about what to do if a person is found to have it on their person inside the country, however. That means it's not allowed in the country, but once in, is fine

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> There are over 200 "herb" dispensers here - more than Amsterdam. Our heath authority gets in trouble with our legal system. They allow it's sale for medical use, but the law lacks clarity as to how to adjudicate that. Soooo... put "medical" on your sign and fill your boots. Many offer vaporizer lounges to use the product.
> 
> Vaping is in a similar situation. Nicotine is considered a non-approved drug in concentrations above 4mg and that makes it illegal to import. There are no laws about what to do if a person is found to have it on their person inside the country, however. That means it's not allowed in the country, but once in, is fine


I have a good friend that works on the production side in Canada. I really do admire your country's super mature attitude. But as far as I know you need a medical card, I.E a reference from your GP. So putting it on a sign is not good enough. 

Quite frankly EVERYBODY is going to be shouting 'medical' except Colorado. At least those cats are being realistic. I have, however, seen pictures on Instagram posted by teenagers of themselves driving while tooting a bong. Just WTF. 

I don't believe in medical marijuana. I have just kicked my cannabis addiction a few months ago. Medical my ass. I was in the scene. I know the truth. Only people that benefit from weed are the terminally ill, and the terminally depressed. As pain relief it is great, but that only counts if you are retired and do not need to function at full power. 

What people are doing with weed now is really, REALLY over the top. When I was a youngster it took a joint to feel all giggly. Now you take a hit and your legs wont work properly. Once again, WTF?! Why this potent?! It is ridiculously dangerous. Weed is now a hard drug. No laughing matter.

Then they take this superweed and concentrate it?! REALLY?! I actually get scared when I think about it. 

Like I said, I have friends working in the industry. And to me it in no way sounds anything similar to the odd bit of naughtyness we used to get up to as kids. Sounds bloody serious tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (26/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I have a good friend that works on the production side in Canada. I really do admire your country's super mature attitude. But as far as I know you need a medical card, I.E a reference from your GP. So putting it on a sign is not good enough.



Most, if not all, dispensary outfits have a doctor on retainer who issues the credentials to use onsite. All you need do is say yes to the nice doctor when s/he asks you if you are feeling depressed.

Agreed that today's product is NOT the thing of 20 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Most, if not all, dispensary outfits have a doctor on retainer who issues the credentials to use onsite. All you need do is say yes to the nice doctor when s/he asks you if you are feeling depressed.
> 
> Agreed that today's product is NOT the thing of 20 years ago.


Oh wait... so you are telling me the dispensaries get to regulate THEMSELVES?! Oh. Wow. I am speechless.


----------



## stevie g (26/3/16)

Thc is stronger now thankfully. It was called bush twak for a reason back then. 

Any guys being naive enough to think a customer is your friend would also get so paranoid to lock up a shop and discuss a rescue plan. 

The guys in that story sound like utter noobs and I hope they learnt their lesson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (26/3/16)

Marijuana / THC / CBD does not make your vision skip like that image... something else in the liquid.

Unless we have anyone one here with experience in resins and shatter.

Apparently there is a method of taking a full female plant and distilling the buds down to a resinous crystal substance that amounts to 2-3 grams.

Maybe shatter would make your vision skip but I have serious doubts. Sounds like a-hole chemists run amok. Breaking bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Thc is stronger now thankfully. It was called bush twak for a reason back then.
> 
> Any guys being naive enough to think a customer is your friend would also get so paranoid to lock up a shop and discuss a rescue plan.
> 
> The guys in that story sound like utter noobs and I hope they learnt their lesson.


Yup... we went from Bushweed to DANK. Pity I cant handle the latter at all. I am overwhelmed if I try. 
Ah well. Times change. The winds that govern our fates sometimes demand we set our sails to a different course. The new school cannabis scares me.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Sprint said:


> Marijuana does notbmake your vision skip like in that image. Seems like there must have been something else in the liquid.
> 
> Unless we have anyone one here with experiences in resins and shatter.
> 
> ...


I was thinking a synthetic myself. If weed gets too strong you just fall asleep. Distorted vision also seems a bit more sinister to me.


----------



## stevie g (26/3/16)

New school is cool. Purer so less needed for the *ahem* "patient". 

and less combusttible carrier required therefore healthier.

But this super concentrate can be really abused by mainly the young kids.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Sprint said:


> New school is cool. Purer so less needed for the *ahem* "patient".
> 
> and less combusttible carrier required therefore healthier.
> 
> But this super concentrate can be really abused by mainly the young kids.


Touche. From a medical point of view what you are saying makes total sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (26/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh wait... so you are telling me the dispensaries get to regulate THEMSELVES?! Oh. Wow. I am speechless.



Technically, no. The doctors are not on staff and are bound by adherence to the health authority. The "loophole" is that the regulations are loose and subject to interpretation by the physicians.

Our recently elected Prime Minister wants to legalize the whole thing for general consumption, anyway, so policing is lax.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Technically, no. The doctors are not on staff and are bound by adherence to the health authority. The "loophole" is that the regulations are loose and subject to interpretation by the physicians.
> 
> Our recently elected Prime Minister wants to legalize the whole thing for general consumption, anyway, so policing is lax.



As long as quality of life is improved for the user. Cannabis use did me zero favors. But that's my trip. 

I vote for the whole legalization of ALL drugs. Facts are: If my daughter wants a smoke or a drink, she will be hard pressed to find a legit business that will sell her these items.

A dealer, however, is not bound by and does not care for the age of my kid. 

Legalization makes the black market redundant. I want this for the world I raise a youngster in. I want drugs controlled by people with a sense of morality.


----------

